# Lentils - What do we do with these?



## Unclelevi (Jun 27, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what to do with lentils? Someone gave me a bunch of dehydrated lentils and my wife,Jo, has never used them before. Thanks for the help.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Lentils*

Lentils are a great legume. There are a few varieties. They are eaten in the mid-east and India in a stew like dish called dal, that is eaten over rice. Make no mistake, that when you make dal, it is not eaten as soup or stew and Indian people find this to be a common assumption. There are dozens of recipes for making dal, and they have ginger, curry and different spices.

I have mostly used them in a soup/stew. The normally do not take much time to cook, but pre-cooked and dehydrated, like yours, that becomes a non-issue.

There are a number of recipes for lentils online.

Another thing you can do with lentils is to make vegetarian patties. Again, there are recipes online for how to do them.

Your lentils are already cooked and dehydrated, but if they weren't lentils can be sprouted.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I like lentils in taco soup. Use whatever spices/spice mix you like when making tacos, only make a soup, with tomatoes, corn, onions, lentils, black beans ( browned ground beef if you like)... top off a bowl full with sour cream, guacamole, shredded cheese and serve with tortilla chips on the side. Good game night food.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

Lentils are an excellent legume and are one of my favorites because they cook quickly - no pre-soaking required! I especially like them with rice.

LENTILS AND RICE (makes 4 cups)
1 cup uncooked rice
1/3 c uncooked lentils
1 TB fat
4 cups water
4 beef bouillon cubes or 1 envelope of taco seasoning (optional)
Combine in heavy pot and bring to a brisk boil. Stir lower heat and cover. Simmer 15-20 minutes until water is absorbed and lentils are tender. Salt to taste, stir in extra melted fat if you have any and serve. A good complementary protein dish with a meatier taste. Also good to stuff burritos. 

Or you can just make a lentil taco filling:

LENTIL TACOS
The recipe is from a very old copy of Light and Tasty magazine. Here’s what you’ll need:
1 cups lentils 
1 onion, diced
1 clove garlic, minced 
1 Tbs. chili powder
2 tsp. cumin 
1 tsp. oregano
2 1/2 cups chicken broth 
1 cup salsa
a bit of oil to sauté the onion and garlic
taco shells and toppings
Rinse the lentils and drain them. In a large skillet, sauté the onion and garlic together. Add the lentils and spices, cook for a minute. Add the broth and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat, cover and simmer for about 30 minutes. Uncover and cook a few more minutes to thicken. Add the salsa. Use this just like you would taco meat. I don’t find it too much different. Lentils cost 98 cents a bag. I didn’t calculate the cost of making this recipe, which feeds 6 people, but it is low. A very rough estimate would be about 70 cents a serving. Not bad for something this healthy and good.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> ...Another thing you can do with lentils is to make vegetarian patties. Again, there are recipes online for how to do them....


Lentil burgers! Umm umm good! My wife used to make them all the time 'way back when'.... We used a recipe from 'Vegetarian Gothic' cookbook.

Also love red lentil soup.


----------



## cooksarah78 (Mar 23, 2013)

I enjoy lentils in stews or soups. I really don't do recipes considering everything I cook is by memory of my grandmother or my imagination. I use them instead of rice with beef and veggies.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Sausage and Lentil Soup...my husband's favorite soup!
http://www.food.com/recipe/sausage-and-lentil-soup-188908

And yes, you really do add mustard. Trust me!


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Lentils have always kind of confounded me. There must be some magical cooking time because mine always turn out either slightly crunchy or complete mush.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I found the CanadianLiving magazine's recipe for LentilSoup online ... I have made this one a few times - really good.

http://www.canadianliving.com/food/20_minute_lentil_soup.php

*Ingredients:*

1 tbsp(15 mL) vegetable oil
4 green onion chopped
3 carrots, chopped
1 potatoes, peeled and chopped
1 tbsp (15 mL) tomato paste
2 tsp (10 mL) mild curry paste
2-1/2 cups (625 mL) vegetable stock
2-1/2 cups (625 mL) water
1 cup (250 mL) dried red lentils
2 cups (500 mL) packed fresh baby spinach

*Preparation:*

In large saucepan, heat oil over medium heat; fry chopped green onions, carrots and potato, stirring occasionally, until onions are softened, about 4 minutes. Stir in tomato paste and curry paste.

Add stock, water and lentils; bring to boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer until lentils are tender, about 12 minutes. Stir in spinach. Serve hot and fresh.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Lentils are awesome, I prefer whole (unsplit) lentils in soup but really, anyway they are cooked is fine with me. Most places where beans or chickpeas are used lentils can be substituted imo, texture is different of course but variety is the spice of life


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

kyredneck said:


> Lentil burgers! Umm umm good! My wife used to make them all the time 'way back when'.... We used a recipe from 'Vegetarian Gothic' cookbook.
> 
> Also love red lentil soup.


Found a used copy of the cookbook, thanks for mentioning it!


----------

